# How has music influenced you??



## sophie495 (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi

I am writing my dissertation on how music has influenced society. Please fill out this survey to have your say!

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=l6W_2bNA8rSsC_2fG_2bhvUHuNVw_3d_3d

Many Thanks!


----------



## Lang (Sep 30, 2008)

You should know that 'everyday' does not mean the same as 'every day'.


----------

